# Storm Door Measurement



## winterland (Sep 11, 2010)

I am about to purchase two Andersen 3000 Series Storm Doors from Home Depot, but i'm having trouble with the measurements.

I believe I have the standard 36" Front & 32' Rear entry doors in my house, but when I measure for the storm doors where the manufacturer's brochure says to it comes up 37" & 33" respectively. I think these doors use a Z-Bar frame.

I have included a photo of my set up & have measured from "*B*" to "*B*" which is what I consider to be the inside face of the brick mould.

I was hoping that standard 32" & 36" doors would work so that I would not have to special order at a higher cost.

Am I measuring correctly? Please advise.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Those are correct measurements that you got for the rough in opening. the actual doors are 32 & 36, but as you noted, the frame is 33 & 37. You have to allow for the frame of the door. As for where it gets placed, it is on the outside of the brick mold "a". Look at the examples at the store, and how your neighbors doors are. If you do not feel like doing the work, hire a contractor to install.

Before you install the doors, scrape, prime and paint the brick molding, and replace any caulk between it and the brick work on your house. I used a 15 year barn paint for my door frame, and it has stood up very well.


----------



## winterland (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for your answer Gregzoll. Are you saying that a standard 32" & 36" door will fit my 33"/37" opening from B - B ? The brochure states that a 32" door will only fit a rough opening of 31 3/4" to 32 3/8".

http://www.homedepot.com/Doors-Wind...Id=10051&catalogId=10053&superSkuId=202766805

http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/cf/cf5c5175-73b9-40b9-8cb9-a83688327fc0.pdf


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The frame sits on the outside brick molding, but you tak 3 horizontal and 3 vertical measurements from the opening as you did. You will be fine with standard sizes. Just like mine is mounted, is how yours will sit.


----------



## paul100 (Aug 29, 2009)

Those doors will not fit your opening without adding additional wood. If you try to hang it on a 37" opening the lock side will be to far off of the brick mold. Add a 1/2" strip to each side of the opening. Get your openings as close to the size of the door as possible.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

winterland said:


> Thanks for your answer Gregzoll. Are you saying that a standard 32" & 36" door will fit my 33"/37" opening from B - B ? The brochure states that a 32" door will only fit a rough opening of 31 3/4" to 32 3/8".
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/Doors-Wind...Id=10051&catalogId=10053&superSkuId=202766805
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/cf/cf5c5175-73b9-40b9-8cb9-a83688327fc0.pdf


On the storm door box will be the size of the opening the door will fit into. There will be a small range of openings listed, say 35 7/8"-36 1/4" wide and 79 1/2" -80 1/2" high. As long as your opening is within these parameters, the door will fit.


----------

